# My Life as an ISTJ: A New Look at the Functions



## victoriana (Oct 31, 2014)

So, after some soul-searching and being honest with myself, I came to the conclusion I am quite possibly an ISTJ. 

Obviously, I think I have a very healthy and developed inferior function which lead to some mistypes and confusion.

I recently did an exercise for a Tumblr blog where I wrote about my functions and where they present themselves in my life. Someone has already approach me about realizing they were ISTJ through me, so I thought I might as well repost it here and maybe help someone with a new look to the type; through the eyes of someone who is not a caricature with the personality of a wall, as the stereotypes can lead us to believe.

*Introverted Sensing (Si)-*

My life is a study on comparisons. It could be said it follows an unshakeable cause-and-effect principle. If something has happened in the past, I have no reason to believe it won’t happen again. This applies not just to people’s behavior, but also to unknown situations. Once I go through something once, and can be assured that all my fears and worries were in vain, I have no problem with doing it again. If on the contrary, all my fears and worries are confirmed, I will never do it again and/or avoid it. My past is a filter through which my present passes through. It is not hard to pinpoint which experience is to blame for whatever quirk I now have.

I’m going to address a few ISTJ stereotypes which I break and made it hard for me to accept my type.

_
ISTJs can only talk about boring things like how they watched paint dry yesterday and spent the night filing taxes for fun-
_
No, no, no. If you want to get me to talk, there has to be something in common between us. Whether we watch the same shows, watch the same type of movies or read the same type of books. Hell, if you want me to actually seek you out and look forward to talking to you, talk to me about history or philosophy or mythology or another culture. 

Teach me something, I need to know I can do the same without you thinking I’m insane. Not surprisingly, I don’t have a lot of friends.

If I do repetitive tasks, it’s because it turns off my brain and allows me to wander off.

_
ISTJs are probably the nuns in your Catholic school-
_
I’m actually almost one hundred percent sure my math teacher at my Catholic school was an ISTJ, but that’s besides the point. I am not religious in the least. I was raised religious but, while I’d probably defend it or feel as personal slight if you attack the religion was raised in, I am sure I will leave church once I’m out of my house. I’ve never felt this true faith inside me, not even when I was child. It’s always been this bubble I never noticed until I interacted with people outside of it.

_
ISTJs are basically Normal!Spongebob-
_Nah. I believe in astrology and even run a blog on it. I believe in reincarnation. I believe that there are energies that influence the world, like Karma but not quite. Marriage, despite being taught to be the ultimate goal, has never been something I dreamed of. 

I have always upheld a live and let live philosophy.

_
ISTJs mind is filled with file cabinets. They remember everything.-
_
One time I went to an old school, which I only left the year before, and didn’t remember the name of the girl who sat next to me. Also, the only reason I remember birthdays is because of their sign. And, I only remember the proximate month.

_
ISTJs can’t handle change-
_
True-ish. Honestly, it doesn’t take long for me to adapt. It’s important to point out that I studied half of 7th grade abroad, without my family and I immediately said yes, and I was able to not only learn the language, but make straight As by the second month.

*Extroverted Thinking (Te)-*

My Te can be shown in my complete confusion when people do things or are interested in things I find no point in. This is not to say that I don’t have an interest in what some might consider useless, but I really can’t understand why someone who has no empathy towards animals or maybe even concerned about their health would choose to become a vegetarian because of a trend.

I’ve found that, unlike the stereotype, I’m only blunt (‘that’s stupid’, ‘what’s the point of that?’, ‘that’s pathetic’) when I’m sure the other person can take it/I feel comfortable with them. Otherwise, I just don’t say anything.

A way I’ve noticed that my Te is showcased, it’s the way I’m very good at explaining factual things to people. In school, I found myself enjoying explaining classes to fellow students and whenever I studied, it was preferable that I was the one asking the questions. I found that I retained more when I was explaining the information; even if, at the beginning, I didn’t understand it myself.

_Does this mean I’m super organized/have extremely detailed study guides/do my homework with a schedule? _

Nope. I am not organized in the least. Do I try to be? Sure, but I get bored and the next day my backpack is back to being no-man’s land, all my markers have lost their caps (how does that even happen?), and my notebooks have more spots than a dalmatian. And I hate writing longhand so much that most of my friends liked to copy from me, even WAITED for me to finish copying something, because they knew I could turn a page worth of work into a paragraph. Keywords are my friends. Some of my notes can only be deciphered by me and the one time I did a study guide, I’m pretty sure even I needed directions.

Do I let a deadline fly past? Never. Even if I have to go to sleep at 4am, probably because I’d still be procrastinating at two, I will do it. Honestly, the pressure gives me an edge.

Despite all, I’m comfortable with facts and will soon scrunch up my face if I find something that contradicts what I know to be true. I can also be a bit stubborn with this (‘I don’t care, this is what I’ve read’) and it annoys me greatly when people use themselves as a rule when usually they’re an exception.

*Introverted Feeling (Fi)-*

One of the reasons why I feel the need to separate from my church is that, being raised in it, I never felt like I had a choice in the matter. No one asked me if I wanted to get baptized, if I want to go to church or if I even believe. It’s just something that is imposed in me. Not having choices, being controlled, is something I despise. 
When I was little, I remember wanting to ‘be’ Cinderella in games, when everyone wanted Aurora, or choosing blue instead of pink to be my favorite color. I didn’t want what everyone else did. It’s actually ridiculous the lengths I can go to to prove my independence of mind. 

I feel strongly about my principles and if I violate them, I’d be filled with self-hatred. It’s not unheard of for me to burst into tears, if I don’t measure up to parameters I put up myself. I used to think all the pressure I had over school was because of my parents until, after seeing my siblings not care as much and have my parents not raise a fanfare either way, I realized I was the one who put all that on me. I hate conflict and fighting stresses me out. I cannot watch physical fights, even in movies, without anxiety. It’s hard for me to express anger because I’d start crying.

I can be touched by things. I rarely cry during movies or books but, if it’s something that resonates with me, I’d be tearing up every time I even think about it. I can separate my emotions from myself. If I’m too weepy or too irritable, I can immediately tell my period is coming. I can usually pinpoint the root of an emotion.

I always use myself as an starting point and, being someone pretty sensitive, I’ll always avoid hurting people. This is why I can’t seem to be direct with people I don’t like, mainly ones who think all I need is a ‘friend’, and instead humor them to spare their feelings. I can usually get a feeling to how a person is feeling and I’m very good at reading body language.

*Extroverted Intuition (Ne)-*

Being a victim of self imposed isolation, I’ve relied on my inferior function since I was young. I’ve always loved to imagine scenarios in my head starting from when I was little and played with dolls, even on my own. I’ve always loved things that tease with my imagination and learning about ‘curious’ things.

Spending a lot of time on my own, my imagination has been my one relief and distraction. I usually take a book or a show or a story someone told me, maybe mesh it together, and imagine scenarios with me at the center. I have done it so often, I can’t remember a day I haven’t, I can lose myself on command. There could be an uncomfortable, or boring, situation and my imagination can turn minutes into sand running through my fingers.

I guess it could be seen as a crutch since there are times I’ve done it that I could have used to make more friends. I’ve thought about stopping and living in the now, but it’s honestly the best relief in my life. I can see something and, next thing I know, my mind has wandered off to something completely unrelated. There are days that only my imagination can make me laugh.

All this has made me question that it’s really an inferior function, but unfamiliar situations scare me. I get a lot of anxiety and panic, and I have to stop and observe what other people are doing. I can be seen as stubborn at first, but my mind is always working and easing my way into things. I think all of this cements its position as an inferior function nevertheless.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

victoriana said:


> So, after some soul-searching and being honest with myself, I came to the conclusion I am quite possibly an ISTJ.


That's not how you type yourself. You don't need to do a single bit of soul-searching. All you have to do is understand how the system works.



victoriana said:


> Obviously, I think I have a very healthy and developed inferior function which lead to some mistypes and confusion.


Obviously, you'd think that. But alas, that is not the case. You're perfectly fine within the way functions work and there is no 'very healthy and developed inferior function' crap going on.

For future reverence, this part:



victoriana said:


> I can immediately tell my period is coming.


Has nothing to do with Fi.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Dedication said:


> Has nothing to do with Fi.


What functions would be aware of ones emotional state to know when they're more upset than they would usually be when confronted by the same/similar circumstance, then reason with this to determine why they may be responding differently? I'm just curious.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Dedication said:


> That's not how you type yourself. You don't need to do a single bit of soul-searching. All you have to do is understand how the system works.


Not necessarily. I can relate to that example because I know that I've had my fair share of confusion about myself at first look. Like, stumbling into MBTI I had to take a real, honest look at myself. I had never done that before, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who has done this before.

I'm not sure why you feel the need to throw your coffee pots at a perfectly nice blank sheet--a sheet I haven't seen as clean and pure in a while. Perhaps you don't like the pious feel of it? Fucking deal with it. The OP, from what I can tell, is kind and means to clear things up for people who have a disdain for typing themselves as ISTJs and the like. Appreciate that for what it is, rather than coming for an unnecessary crusade against an innocent and polite explanation.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Ksara said:


> What functions would be aware of ones emotional state to know when they're more upset than they would usually be when confronted by the same/similar circumstance, then reason with this to determine why they may be responding differently? I'm just curious.


I'm sure you are, go do your research and when you find your answer you can share it with the rest of us.

When I said that 'being able to tell when your period is coming' has nothing to do with Fi, I meant that 'being able to tell when your period is coming' has nothing to do with Fi.




Raawx said:


> stumbling into MBTI I had to take a real, honest look at myself. I had never done that before


I'm not surprised.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

@Dedication, im getting some strong, unhealthy Ti vibes from you.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Dedication said:


> I'm sure you are, go do your research and when you find your answer you can share it with the rest of us.
> 
> When I said that 'being able to tell when your period is coming' has nothing to do with Fi, I meant that 'being able to tell when your period is coming' has nothing to do with Fi.


That's what I initially thought you meant by you comment, and I agree, Fi isn't a period indicator haha.

However the context of the period statement in the OP was suggesting that Fi can sense a change in ones emotional state, and then try to understand what may have caused this change.

I thought because you were so dismissive of the statement that perhaps you may have considered this and were suggesting that Fi doesn't do this. I was looking to see if you had further insight about this, or to open up a discussion.


----------



## KeroPanda (Jan 8, 2010)

Ksara said:


> That's what I initially thought you meant by you comment, and I agree, Fi isn't a period indicator haha.
> 
> However the context of the period statement in the OP was suggesting that Fi can sense a change in ones emotional state, and then try to understand what may have caused this change.
> 
> I thought because you were so dismissive of the statement that perhaps you may have considered this and were suggesting that Fi doesn't do this. I was looking to see if you had further insight about this, or to open up a discussion.


Fi would be capable of doing this.

At the same time, it's also possible for it not to do this. It's completely dependent on the individual's self-awareness of their emotional moods. I find that Fi's tend to be somewhat polarised in terms of being aware of their emotional self. For some, they are capable of dissecting it and explaining it, for others it's more a case of just experiencing the feelings and having reactions against it. You would need to establish the link effectively.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Ksara said:


> That's what I initially thought you meant by you comment, and I agree, Fi isn't a period indicator haha.
> 
> However the context of the period statement in the OP was suggesting that Fi can sense a change in ones emotional state, and then try to understand what may have caused this change.
> 
> I thought because you were so dismissive of the statement that perhaps you may have considered this and were suggesting that Fi doesn't do this. I was looking to see if you had further insight about this, or to open up a discussion.


I'm interested in discussion it. While I'm more interested in figuring if the TC is an actual ISTJ, I'll leave that aside for now.

On the topic of feeling, there is an interesting tidbit about it on the official MBTI website. "Don't confuse Feeling with emotion. Everyone has emotions about the decisions they make. Also do not confuse Thinking with intelligence." Source: The Myers & Briggs Foundation - Thinking or Feeling

Socionics calls feeling an ethical function, not an emotional function. If, instead of saying that 'my emotions are able to tell that my period is coming' and replace it with 'my ethics are tell me that my period is coming' you realize that it makes no sense. If Fi deals with the ethical side of things, how would it ever be able to tell when your period is coming?



Raawx said:


> @_Dedication_, im getting some strong, unhealthy Ti vibes from you.


I'm sure you are.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ksara said:


> What functions would be aware of ones emotional state to know when they're more upset than they would usually be when confronted by the same/similar circumstance, then reason with this to determine why they may be responding differently? I'm just curious.


It honestly seems like some kind of thinking, to me, since you seem to be asking about making some kind of impersonal evaluation e.g. greater or lesser than in terms of frequency. The feeling function doesn't really deal with greater or lesser in terms of how to compare one emotional situation to the other; in such a situation feelings just are.

Like the feeling function can probably note personal moods but to make that association, but I think it first of all requires sensation and it being rationalized through a judging function if it's more akin to take note of a pattern. 

Also, a lot of what is written in the OP honestly seems like it's rationalized through the feeling function, also.

Last but not least, I wonder if the OP isn't confusing type 6 with inferior Ne.


----------



## victoriana (Oct 31, 2014)

Entropic said:


> It honestly seems like some kind of thinking, to me, since you seem to be asking about making some kind of impersonal evaluation e.g. greater or lesser than in terms of frequency. The feeling function doesn't really deal with greater or lesser in terms of how to compare one emotional situation to the other; in such a situation feelings just are.
> 
> Like the feeling function can probably note personal moods but to make that association, but I think it first of all requires sensation and it being rationalized through a judging function if it's more akin to take note of a pattern.
> 
> ...


Wow, this took a turn. Look, what I meant with Fi helping me 'know when my period is coming' is not that it is some kind of magic calendar. Instead I meant that it gave the ability to notice when my feelings are being affected by some kind of outside influence. I _am not_ normally weepy, unless it is something very personal, and I'm able to separate that from myself and know what it means when I cry over something I wouldn't normally. Maybe it is some Te-Fi thing. 

This isn't meant to be an end-all, be-all of the functions. This is just how I think the functions present themselves in my life. I mean I'm not talking about my actions themselves being an indicator of ISTJ. I am certainly not an ISTJ poster child, being maybe more subdued than most. which is why it took being honest with myself to realize my type. At the end of the day, it's not my actions, but the reason behind my actions that I'm presenting here.

Though, I'm really curious about that last part you said, especially what you mean about confusing Ne-inferior with being a six. I know being a six implies the fear of being without support or guidance, but I've always figured being a high-up Ne user comes with being comfortable with the unknown.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

If you have anxiety, grappling the unknown isn't going to be an easy thing regardless of where your functions lie. Mental issues alter how you function and perceive things and, in turn, make typing difficult.

I'm no professional, but your functions seem reversed with the way you're explaining things, just repressed.
Maybe even a loop. Fi/Si and Si/Fi suck into themselves and never want to experience new things for fear of harming themselves, to my (paraphrased and faulty) understanding.
@_Entropic_ is much more likely to understand this than I do.
Actually 99% of people are considering where I am in study.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

victoriana said:


> Wow, this took a turn. Look, what I meant with Fi helping me 'know when my period is coming' is not that it is some kind of magic calendar. Instead I meant that it gave the ability to notice when my feelings are being affected by some kind of outside influence.


This doesn't sound like feeling function in itself necessarily, as much as it could be perception since you are noticing an irrational fact, but you aren't per se necessarily classifying it. 




> I _am not_ normally weepy, unless it is something very personal, and I'm able to separate that from myself and know what it means when I cry over something I wouldn't normally. Maybe it is some Te-Fi thing.


This sounds Fe to me, honestly, not Fi. Seems like you are viewing feelings such as "weepy" in an objective as opposed to a subjective, kind of way. 



> This isn't meant to be an end-all, be-all of the functions. This is just how I think the functions present themselves in my life. I mean I'm not talking about my actions themselves being an indicator of ISTJ. I am certainly not an ISTJ poster child, being maybe more subdued than most. which is why it took being honest with myself to realize my type. At the end of the day, it's not my actions, but the reason behind my actions that I'm presenting here.


Never did I make such a claim. I did however make a claim that your reasons for typing as an ISTJ seems to be rationalized through the feeling function, not thinking. This paragraph here exemplifies my point. Did you ever consider being inferior thinking over Ne?



> Though, I'm really curious about that last part you said, especially what you mean about confusing Ne-inferior with being a six. I know being a six implies the fear of being without support or guidance, but I've always figured being a high-up Ne user comes with being comfortable with the unknown.


Ne got little to do with comfort for the unknown. There are plenty of Ne doms on this site who are also type 6s.


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

victoriana said:


> Wow, this took a turn. Look, what I meant with Fi helping me 'know when my period is coming' is not that it is some kind of magic calendar. Instead I meant that it gave the ability to notice when my feelings are being affected by some kind of outside influence. I _am not_ normally weepy, unless it is something very personal, and I'm able to separate that from myself and know what it means when I cry over something I wouldn't normally. Maybe it is some Te-Fi thing.





Entropic said:


> This doesn't sound like feeling function in itself necessarily, as much as it could be perception since you are noticing an irrational fact, but you aren't per se necessarily classifying it.
> 
> This sounds Fe to me, honestly, not Fi. Seems like you are viewing feelings such as "weepy" in an objective as opposed to a subjective, kind of way.


Could be Si noticing the feelings, Te deciding the cause is different, and Fi confirming it?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Verity3 said:


> Could be Si noticing the feelings, Te deciding the cause is different, and Fi confirming it?


I would definitely say Si would notice the feelings, but I think either judgement function is capable of deciding that it's different. Also, you don't use both Te and Fi when creating a judgement as a conscious thing, you can only use either one. If you decide that it's different based on Fi, then all following reasoning will also be Fi, because Te will have to be relegated to unconsciousness for this to be true.


----------



## victoriana (Oct 31, 2014)

@Entropic
I suppose it _is_ possible that I have inferior thinking, since my emotions do get the better of me sometimes, and I really lack the Te bluntness. I've always pride myself on being a rational and logical person, so it's honestly hard to wrap my head around it. I certainly am not outwardly emotional.

Though, I really doubt I use Fe or that at least it's in a prominent place in my stack. I mean I can be passive and lie to avoid conflict, but there have been times when I could have just compromised or give in and instead dug my heels in. Violating my values, while I admit that I have in the past, brings a lot of guilt and self-hatred.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

victoriana said:


> @Entropic
> I suppose it _is_ possible that I have inferior thinking, since my emotions do get the better of me sometimes, and I really lack the Te bluntness. I've always pride myself on being a rational and logical person, so it's honestly hard to wrap my head around it. I certainly am not outwardly emotional.
> 
> Though, I really doubt I use Fe or that at least it's in a prominent place in my stack. I mean I can be passive and lie to avoid conflict, but there have been times when I could have just compromised or give in and instead dug my heels in. Violating my values, while I admit that I have in the past, brings a lot of guilt and self-hatred.


But the real question isn't whether you are emotional or not, but whether your sense of ethics is oriented towards or away from the object. That's the only important factor when determining Fi vs Fe, and how you seem to reason is that you align your ethics with the object.


----------



## victoriana (Oct 31, 2014)

Entropic said:


> But the real question isn't whether you are emotional or not, but whether your sense of ethics is oriented towards or away from the object. That's the only important factor when determining Fi vs Fe, and how you seem to reason is that you align your ethics with the object.


Really? I always understood Fe to be feelings projected in an outward manner, as a matter of speaking. Like, venting and being effusive are high Fe indicators, while people who process their emotions inwardly are Fi users. I mean I suppose this is a cause-and-effect thing, not necessarily what the function itself is about.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

victoriana said:


> Really? I always understood Fe to be feelings projected in an outward manner, as a matter of speaking. Like, venting and being effusive are high Fe indicators, while people who process their emotions inwardly are Fi users. I mean I suppose this is a cause-and-effect thing, not necessarily what the function itself is about.


Not really. There is a correlation in how Fe is described as being aware of emotional atmosphere and can therefore come across as dramatic especially in the dominant, but anyone can vent. It's not a matter of processing feelings inwardly or outwardly but whether you see say, values as objective i.e. existing in themselves or subjective i.e. existing in relation to the subject.


----------



## victoriana (Oct 31, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Not really. There is a correlation in how Fe is described as being aware of emotional atmosphere and can therefore come across as dramatic especially in the dominant, but anyone can vent. It's not a matter of processing feelings inwardly or outwardly but whether you see say, values as objective i.e. existing in themselves or subjective i.e. existing in relation to the subject.


I think that overall I _do _see them as objective, but it's mostly because I rationalize them a lot. But, I honestly don't really relate much to Fe users, or at least with the way Fe users are supposed to act.


----------

